# What does recovery feel like?



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am lost. I feel numbed out like my soul left and left me in my body. My social life is down the drain and my humor is dead. I can't feel anything except this disassociated depression. Even when good things come my way I can't enjoy them because it doesn't matter. I've been thrown off what a basic emotional state feels like that I forgot what normal felt like.

So to the recovered could you answer these questions? It'd mean a lot.

What does recovery feel like? What's it like to laugh? What do emotions feel like? What's it like to love and be loved by someone?


----------



## appleseed24 (Oct 9, 2013)

When you have DP or depression for that matter it's hard to remember what life feels like. But the thing is once you recover you won't be able to remember what DP feels like. Just have faith that you will be able to feel these things again. Again, don't dwell on what you're feeling and what you aren't feel. You're numb most likely because it's some sort of defense mechanism, just keep moving with your life and your emotions will come back. I know it can be very uncomfortable.


----------

